# o2j shifter swaped in to corrado



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

To start i know im not the first one to do this. I got a lot of usefull info from radoboy's thread-http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3344454
same idea i just mounted mine a little diffrent
First i cut out the stock front shift box mount from inside the tunnel








after fitting it a couple of times made this mount to bolt to the factory rear mounting location on the o2j box. Mount bolts into car from side of tunnel under carpet(pic of that later) Had to widen opening in tunnel a little to get the shifter to fit








Once that all fit nice removed factory rear bracket from the tunnel








After some fitting made rear mount tht bolts to shift box, used factory holes in shift box just drilled them out a little








Both mount through side of tunnel








Here it is with all the trim back on, didn't have to cut or mod the trim. I want to say that that shift boot/rubber may have been from a passat but i cant be sure had it laying around











_Modified by raguturbo at 4:35 AM 5-29-2008_


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: o2j shifter swaped in to corrado (raguturbo)*

The o2j shifter cable bracket has three mounting points, two will bolt right up ,the trans had a hole above the clutch slave cylinder were the third mounting point should be but it was not threaded. So i cut the third mounting point off.Once i did that i realized that with only two of the rubber mounting bushings the bracket was not supported enough so i took the bushings out and welded in some washers so it would be solid like the o2a bracket








with the bracket in and the cables attached it was done just had to do some adjusting. 
Biggins-lsvtec fabbed up this sweet adapter for the reverse lights using the connector from the old shift tower and the pigtail of the o2j shift tower
took connector from this








and made this plug and play harness so i wouldn't have to cut up my harness








installed pic








Thanks to biggins for all the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: o2j shifter swaped in to corrado (raguturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raguturbo* »_The o2j shifter cable bracket has three mounting points, two will bolt right up ,the trans had a hole above the clutch slave cylinder were the third mounting point should be but it was not threaded. So i cut the third mounting point off.Once i did that i realized that with only two of the rubber mounting bushings the bracket was not supported enough so i took the bushings out and welded in some washers so it would be solid like the o2a bracket
http://i34.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg
with the bracket in and the cables attached it was done just had to do some adjusting. 


I'm not sure what you're referring too here. The 02J bracket bolts to the trans housing in three spots and all are threaded


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: o2j shifter swaped in to corrado (Boostin20v)*

on the g60 trans the third hole that is above the clutch slave cylinder it is not threaded. The third point has a small ruber cover over it with no threads i want to say that on the vr trans it is threaded but not sure.
from radoboys thread 
"Cable Setup/Bracket
My car has a 3" downpipe and a bunch of other stuff in the way...in a near stock car this step is very straight forward....
The 02J shift cable bracket has 3 mounting points. If installing onto a VR6 tranny all 3 line up no problem. If installing onto a G60 02A, only the 2 closest to the firewall work (as the G60 02A has only 2 threaded provisions for cable bracket). You can just dis-regard the 3rd hole. Once the cable is mounted, you attach the cable ends to the cables and to the tower and you are done."



_Modified by raguturbo at 9:05 PM 6-2-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Ahh so you aren't using the 02J shifter box with an 02J but with an 02A? I didn't make that connection. I thought you were referring to an 02J trans.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Yea i probly should have mentioned that







Its a o2j shift tower in a o2a trans


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (raguturbo)*

Good work. Keep us posted on how you like it. I couldn't be happier with my 02As shifting ability, in large part due to this modification.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (radoboy)*

do you have any problems with hot air/exhaust coming in through the shifter hole. any ideas on haow to seal it up??


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (raguturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raguturbo* »_do you have any problems with hot air/exhaust coming in through the shifter hole. any ideas on haow to seal it up??

I do but haven't done anything about it yet. I had planned to make a plate with a cut out of the shifter assembly to seal the hole, but have been too busy.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (radoboy)*

Thats kinda what i was thinking


----------



## BIGGINS LS-VTEC (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (raguturbo)*

nice adaptor harness lol


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGINS LS-VTEC)*

Yea i got the wire genie to make it for me


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (raguturbo)*

Tracked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (V-dubbulyuh)*

That "blind " hole is for the Pin that keeps the release fork in place while installing the trans. it gets a plug when done.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Scrubbs)*

So you used 02J shifter box and cables on your 02a or just shifter box?


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

You could do something like mine too. The door seal will keep the exhaust from coming in. 
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...t=225


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_So you used 02J shifter box and cables on your 02a or just shifter box?

can anyone answer this?


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Unless he modified the mounts on the shift weight, he's probably using the 02J cables and ends, seeing as the 02A ends are different and the 02J shift weight needs two ball ends or pin ends (kinda tough to explain. I'll try to dig up another pic)
If you look in my pic here, you'll see what they look like. I've actually got one of each type on there.











_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 11:30 AM 9-17-2008_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_So you used 02J shifter box and cables on your 02a or just shifter box?

You need the 02J shift box, 02J cables, and 02J shift tower. You may need the 02J shift tower receiver (thing that bolts to the bottom of the tranny and 'receives' the tower shaft). I have some more detailed info in my thread linked at the top of this thread which may help.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (radoboy)*

thanks fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good info


----------

